# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  ابراهيم الجلاد مختارا لعشائر الجلادين في سحاب

## ابراهيم الجلاد

يسرالهيئه التأسيسه لرابطة عشيرة الجلاد في مدينة سحاب ان تتقدم من الوجيه الفاضل السيد ابراهيم الجلاد بأرق عبارات الفرح والسرور ... بانتخابه مختارا لعشيرة الجلاد وحي الجلادين في مدينة سحاب .... الف الف مبروك يا ابو سيف والمناصب ترتقي بك .

----------


## ابراهيم الجلاد

كل المحبه والتقدير والامتنان لابناء العشيره على هذه الثقه

----------

